# QLD: An adventure in action, at last



## kayakone

Twelve long weeks ago kayaking was stopped due minor operations. Last week was my first taste of fishing, though a tad naughty... http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 27s+orders

I can paddle now, cause I'm better. So I took the Hobie Adventure to Scarby to meet the Beekeeper.

Adventure is Mirage Drive (pedals), but I wanted to paddle (Plan A), which they do, a whole lot better than an Outback without a rudder.... :shock: However, when you are out of it you for a while you forget things, such as forward rod angles, which simply do not work when paddling. Plan B - move the trolling rods to the back. This still didn't work because of the forward rods, so Plan C was to peddle.

Not much to report other than no strikes from trolling HBs for over an hour and a half. Nevertheless, it was great to be out on the water again, when finally a rear reel rang the dinner bell. One legal tailor. Bother, I forgot the fishbag and ice, so it's back to the beach via the shallow water to get the tailor on ice. I was trolling (yes trolling this on the 5000 Saltist), as it has been quite productive on a number of species.










Having the Adventure was a bonus as it is fitted with a sounder, showing me several bits of reef I didn't know about. Hoping for a flatty or another tailor in here (40 metres from the rocks, 2.8 metres of water).

The Saltist went ballistic as line ripped off sideways towards Flag Reef. Suddenly a direction change to the east, drag tightened and it looks like a trip to Moreton Island is on the cards, as the Adventure and Fatso get towed along at 4 kph/hr, line still stripping. "Pedal, pedal! Run it down and get some line back." I managed a call to Beekeeper "going to Moreton Island ", but he had his hands full on a speedster too. Second line in and still heading for the island. I found the steering of the adventure excellent for changing the yak's direction immediately after the fish changed. Dorsals sighted ... doesn't look like a shark.

At one stage I cut across a corner too far and had slack line for two seconds, allowing me to test the amount of drag, which was so much I could barely pull any off. Thinking about it later that alone could have been fatal, and I was lucky to regain contact without any sudden shock loads. A major direction change for the next ten minutes had me being towed south, during which time Beekeeper announced he'd dropped his fish and was on his way (from 2 kms away). Still peddling fast there was a bang, as the peddles went to the left and could not be moved. I must have clipped the release with my foot allowing one side to pop up and jam both locking release levers.

This was not good as another direction change to the east and the pattern started to change, diving under the yak more than towing. Damn the pedals ... I couldn't release them to get the flippers out of the way. Beekeeper arrived to see almost fatal entangling on the fins as the fish went under repeatedly then around. Eventually, 38 minutes into the fight, we could see a long silver shape circling 4 metres down. Now 3 m, now 2 and a floater, rather a vertical float, and so worn out that a hand into the gills brought no shakes or shudders. The spectators 'oooohed and aaahed', and Jimbo said something like, "Yours is bigger than mine."




























Thanks to Jimbo for the majority of the photos, and for coming to help.

trev


----------



## Flump

Well done K1 & Jimbo, was a beautiful day today, good to see you both getting into the toona


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Well Trev I'm gobsmacked. That's a monster tuna! However I'm afraid it pales in comparison to your spectacular pink rashie  Was Jim wearing the matching tutu? :lol:


----------



## bruus

Great catch and welcome back trev. Typical I thought about skipping uni today and fishing instead but decided I'd better do some work. Oh well.


----------



## Barrabundy

indiedog said:


> Stop it Trev, or people, including you, will actually think you can fish!
> 
> Well done however and a cracking way to get back on the horse.


X2.

I was about to report this trip,report. Haven't you read the acceptable use policy? You can't post something to offend others! Ban him I say! ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper

Nice tuna, Trev... did you get to weigh it at all?

I can distinctly recall you calling it for a turtle, early in the piece, 'cos just after you hooked up, I hooked a turtle in a fin, and was marvelling in the fact that we'd both tangled with turtles at the same time... mine finally disengaged, and then my over-head outfit gave a couple of tentative bumps, I picked it up and leaned on it, then it went beserk! Line tore off like it was going out of fashion... that's when you called again... I glanced at my reel, and I had almost no line left... I was already following the fish, so I tightened the drag and thought I was gaining speed when the fish and I parted company... checking the line after winding all that line in, I found that the leader had parted at the grinner knot... maybe the fish got a tooth on the knot, I'll never know.

All I do know is that this was the fastest fish I've ever had on a line... the line just melted off the reel in no time flat!

Back to your fish, Trev... that's one lovely longtail... welcome back!

Jimbo


----------



## AJD

Nice return to action Trev. Gotta be happy with a tuna like that first trip back!


----------



## Guest

Bloody hell! Here i thought someone had given you some tuna steaks. Nice fish Trev! That'd be between 15 - 20 kg.


----------



## Squidder

:shock: What a way to get back into it Trev, that's awesome!


----------



## badmotorfinger

Fn awesome. Would have tested the wounds. Onya Trev


----------



## badmotorfinger

Join a union, buy cheap sd cards.


----------



## Daveyak

A mighty effort Trev :mrgreen:.

I'm beginning to hate clicking on QLD threads & only clicked on yours 'cos everyone know you never catch anything to make us jealous.... ;-) :lol:


----------



## tonieventer

Well done Trevor! Brings back memories . Those little paddletail plastics sure works a treat. Had the same thing happening to my mirage drive recently, one of the clips released and it popped out on one side. Brute force required to get the other clip released and get the drive back again. Lucky you did not loose the fish

Cheers

Tonie


----------



## Guest

Well done Trev, mabey you should take a break from fishing more offten if it results in a catch like that.


----------



## gibsoni

Great to see you back in the seat Trevor and what a FISH!

Happy for you. Iain.


----------



## ben123

Wow nice fish!!

First a big snapper earlier in the year and now a big longtail, you're on fire.

I had tuesday off work this week and went for a fish up at Brady's rock but no action happening that day. Maybe I should have stuck with Scarby.


----------



## killer

Well done Trevor, 
Looks like you have more class than ass after all ;-) . 
Some of Jims mojo must be rubbing off on you . 
Thats a lot of fish, hope you like Tuna.

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## kayakone

tonieventer said:


> Well done Trevor! Brings back memories . Those little paddletail plastics sure works a treat. Had the same thing happening to my mirage drive recently, one of the clips released and it popped out on one side. Brute force required to get the other clip released and get the drive back again. Lucky you did not loose the fish
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tonie


So, Tonie, did you hammer the locked side's lever, or just apply steady but strong pressure?

Very lucky indeed to not lose the fish. There is no question the line was over the fins several times under extreme pressure. The feeling of helpless inevitability (twang) certainly added an unwanted element to the excitement of the fight.

@


badmotorfinger said:


> Fn awesome. Would have tested the wounds. Onya Trev


And the knots. I put a lot of hurt on it with the yak sideways, as the drag was near maximum (claimed to be up to 15 kg). The kayak being towed and the 6-10 kg Ugly Stik did all the work, and my arms. I am quite sore this morning.



Wrassemagnet said:


> Well Trev I'm gobsmacked. That's a monster tuna! However I'm afraid it pales in comparison to your spectacular pink rashie  Was Jim wearing the matching tutu? :lol:


Pink is the new black Jim (actually it is for safety). Jim in a tutu? I'd like to see that. 
I will weigh it, after I get it out of the 1m long esky into which it would not fit.

trev


----------



## BIGKEV

Good to see you still got the tailor touch Trev. Oh, that other thing aint bad either.....bastard :twisted:


----------



## Scott

Awesome fish Trev. I love the photo of the small tailor next to the LT, it looks like the LT threw up breakfast.


----------



## kayakone

Beekeeper said:


> Nice tuna, Trev... did you get to weigh it at all?
> 
> Back to your fish, Trev... that's one lovely longtail... welcome back!
> 
> Jimbo


118 cm and 14.4 kg Jimbo (that's 31.6 lbs on the old scale). No wonder I had trouble holding it up.



Barrabundy said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Trev, or people, including you, will actually think you can fish!
> 
> Well done however and a cracking way to get back on the horse.
Click to expand...

X2.

:lol: Did I show you these ones BB?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










:lol:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










trev


----------



## Bretto

Nice welcome back to kayak fishing Trev.


----------



## keza

You b#stard, you are single handedly clearing out all the fish.
I might have to see if Tony Burke can do something about you Trev.

Nice fish mate, I hope you didn't over stretch your healing areas. I dare you to send the pic to your surgeon


----------



## Nanga59

Well Trev, all I can say is, what a welcome back Scarby has put on for you.
Hope to catch up with you and Jimbo on the water again soon.

Cheers John


----------



## glenndini

Nice one Trev. That must have been some operation you had done. Might have to book in for one myself.


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> You b#stard, you are single handedly clearing out all the fish.
> I might have to see if Tony Burke can do something about you Trev.
> 
> Nice fish mate, I hope you didn't over stretch your healing areas. I dare you to send the pic to your surgeon


Not _all_ Kerry. My consultative doctor in Sydney approved the exercise, until I landed a big fish. 

trev


----------



## Qyak

:shock: DANG...


----------



## grinner

congrats trevor, that is a monster of a fish
legendary stuff


----------



## imnotoriginal

Nice fish. That poor tailor must feel so inadequate next to the tuna
Joel


----------



## sbd

That's fancy fishin' there Trev.


----------



## kayakone

imnotoriginal said:


> Nice fish. That poor tailor must feel so inadequate next to the tuna
> Joel


Joel
The tailor was 38 cms. Not big, but looks tiny beside the tuna.

trev


----------



## Huwie

Great fish trev! How did you cook it?


----------



## Zed

Excuse me while I'm jealous.


----------



## Dodge

Trev a nice way to return to the saddle mate, a quality fish.

And well done Jim for standing by giving encouragement.


----------



## paulsod

Beautiful fish Trevor, one to be proud of.
You finally gave Jim something to cry over. :lol: 
Did I mention I hate you mid-week fisherman.:twisted: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## foxx1

Trev if only you had caught something like that at the Pin I would have gladly let you have my chair :lol: well done on an awsome catch.


----------



## Zilch

*Congratulations* 

Great post and photos.

Steve


----------



## Ado

Made up for lost time in one outing. Great to have you back K1.


----------



## scoman

Great to see you back and slaying them


----------



## dargib

Good one Trev, I'm green with envy mate.


----------



## RackRaider

Woah, that's a great fish. good work Trevor, the carts going strong, i tried it out the other day.


----------



## Beekeeper

The hurt continues... although Trev wanted paddle fitness, when we hit the Pine River yesterday, he was so sore from his tuna encounter, that, a few miles from home, he had to resort to pedaling... I never thought I'd see the day that he actually admitted to not being able to continue paddling!

And that was after only a few hours paddling!

What a big sook! ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Bastard!!!!
do you know how many years i've tried in vain, how many miles I've paddled just get close to one out the front.

Nice fish Trev couldnt happen to a nicer bloke......Grrrrr.


----------



## sweed

Ahh Trev good to see ya back out there EASING yourself into it again.Nice fish to start with! bloody hell.


----------



## kayakone

Huwie said:


> Great fish trev! How did you cook it?


Recipe supplied by Nezevic

This is a recipe that we use for a lot of the fish that we catch. We also use it for pork all the time. I love Salsa Verde. It is a beautiful sauce.

*Seared tuna with Salsa Verde
Ingredients* (serves 2)
•	2 tsp olive oil 
•	4 (about 180g each and 2cm-2.5cm-thick) tuna steaks 
•	Salt & freshly ground black pepper 
•	1 lemon, cut into wedges 
•	Leafy salad and crusty bread (optional), to serve 
*Salsa verde *
•	2/3 cup loosely packed chopped fresh continental parsley 
•	1 1/2 tbs capers, drained 
•	4 anchovies, drained on paper towel 
•	75g butter 
•	1 tbs fresh lemon juice
*Method*
1.	Remove the fillets from the fridge about 20min before you intend to cook them. This allows the flesh to warm slightly and aids in the cooking process. Season with salt and pepper.
2.	Finely chop parsley, set aside. Finely chop anchovies, set aside. 
3.	Heat a large heavy-based non-stick frying pan over medium-high heat. A heavy-based non-stick frying pan will give the best result as it distributes heat evenly and doesn't require as much oil for cooking. Add oil and wait until it starts to shimmer. Add steaks and cook for 11/2-2 minutes or until they change colour underneath. Turn and cook for a further 1 1/2-2 minutes or until tuna changes colour. This will give you a medium-rare piece of tuna. For medium, cook for 2-21/2 minutes each side. Set aside for 1-2 minutes to rest before serving while finishing the cooking process. 
4.	Heat half the butter in the pan until it is foaming. Add anchovies and stir to dissolve. Add capers and parsley. Add the rest of the butter and warm through. Add the lemon juice. Remove the pan from the heat.
5.	Serve tuna with salsa verde spooned over the top and salad and crusty bread if desired.

If that seems too much trouble, just fry it lightly for a minute or so on medium heat. It should be still pink in the centre. Turn off the pan and wait one minute. Serve with a lemon or lime (the pre-pressed juice is fine), a tiny curl of thinly sliced butter, some cracked pepper and salt, and fresh veges.

Delicious either way. Each tuna is 100 meals 

trev


----------



## antsrealm

Well done Trevor !

I can only dream of the day I catch something like that 

Anyway, I'm feeling the urges to get out on the water again so I'll be keen to catch up with you guys and see if I can get onto something decent myself.

Keep up the good work.

Tony.


----------



## yellowyak

hey trev,
a great read and a great fish. now wipe the smile off your face young man!
heh heh. good on you.
tony


----------



## paulo

Nice one Trev.


----------



## anselmo

Huh I come back from a week away to this

Congrats you raht bahstard!


----------



## kayakone

anselmo said:


> Huh I come back from a week away to this
> 
> Congrats you raht bahstard!


Thanks Nick. I was away myself for 12 weeks. You are the first leprechaun to post on this thread. :lol:

trev


----------



## brant78

Holy smokes Trev. That is a stonker! Great effort mate. :shock:


----------



## fishbrain

Nice fish to test your shoulder out Trev ! well done...
Cheers Brad


----------



## wardeyak

Awesome Trev
Good to see you are gettin some good action


----------



## kayakone

An old person, I mean elderly person, was seen today engaged in ridiculous amount of exercise. :shock: :shock:

??

trev


----------



## Game fisher

Great report, and fish


----------



## grant ashwell

Hey Trevor.

Make sure that you bring cooking ingredients and equipment to SWR. I'm sure I could handle a couple of kilos on my own as long as you don't pre-cook the fish in the hull.

The bins have gone so I guess that it is now Ok to go as far south as one wishes.

Oh, by the way. GREAT FISH. Well done. I'm sure the reel servicing helped

Hope to catch up Feb

Grant


----------



## kayakone

grant ashwell said:


> Hey Trevor.
> 
> The bins have gone so I guess that it is now Ok to go as far south as one wishes.
> 
> Hope to catch up Feb
> 
> Grant


So what is it now Grant? Don't go past Hat Head?   Please warn John Craig. :lol: :lol:



Game fisher said:


> Great report, and fish


Hi Louis. Best in the SOT yak (Adventure - no akas/amas).... they sure pull harder than a 16 year old. It wasn't on the TLD, but on a Daiwa Saltiga 5000 (up to 15 kg drag), with 30 lb braid and FC leader. Stopped it in under forty minutes, and felt a bit sore the next day.

God willing, see you both, and the other Newcastle and Sydney crew, in February. There may be a couple from Brissie (nezevic is a likely starter again, so leave a cobe for him).

cheers

trev


----------



## actionsurf

:lol: F**k me. GREAT FISHING TREV !!!! I might go and wet a line tomorrow now.


----------



## kayakone

actionsurf said:


> :lol: F**k me. GREAT FISHING TREV !!!! I might go and wet a line tomorrow now.


hiho Ron

How was Fraser Is?

trev


----------

